
How JavaScript works: Dive into WebSockets, HTTP/2 with SSE and how to pick the right path - lsnickolov
https://blog.sessionstack.com/how-javascript-works-deep-dive-into-websockets-and-http-2-with-sse-how-to-pick-the-right-path-584e6b8e3bf7
======
xelxebar
Oh cool. I've not yet read through the series, but I've been wanting to read
exactly this kind of thing for a while. One of the big reasons I've not
touched JS much is simply that the depth of the abstraction stack scares me.
When I hack in C, I like to have a pretty good idea of the assembly that's
generated; but with JS it feels like there are so many more moving pieces
involved in reasoning about program flow and performance.

Thanks to Alexander Zlatkov for doing this series! I look forward to giving it
an honest read!!

~~~
jmodo
I've dabbled with JS quite a bit, but 95% of the time I have no clue what is
happening behind the scenes... Definitely a good read!!

------
jpryan
Typo: "What is Hearbeating?"

